# Fruit in the water pan?



## dinozoot (Aug 1, 2008)

Any flavor added by putting slices of fruit or peal or juice in the water pan?  

Im trying the 3-2-1 method tomorrow and Meowy's tips for the shoulder.

I had no luck getting my hands on apple wood chips locally so I am going to try the Cherry or maybe a cherry/hickory blend.

Thanks!


----------



## richtee (Aug 1, 2008)

Nope. Perhaps something would be gained by aromatic spices tho. You WILL get some rather nasty <i'd imagine> cooked fruit tho.


----------



## bassman (Aug 1, 2008)

I've tried different herbs and spices in the water pan and did not notice any real difference.  Even tried using a bottle or two of beer.  Decided to drink the beer and just use water in the pan
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## dinozoot (Aug 1, 2008)

what about putting laying apple slices on top of the ribs if they are flat on the grill?


----------



## richtee (Aug 1, 2008)

Never done it. Let us know  :{)


----------



## white cloud (Aug 1, 2008)

Years ago I would sometimes add garlic oil and/or onion oil. I dont know if you can still get that, I used it in my fish brine mostly. And since it was in the brine I really can't say if it added flavour but the aroma coming from the smoker was great.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 1, 2008)

I've put cut up Onion and fresh rosmary in, No rub just salt. Very nice Flavor,


----------



## walking dude (Aug 1, 2008)

like rich said, nope.........i have tried juices, beer(boy was THAT a waste), spices, etc. If you are going to be doing a piece of meat that is going to get a barq on it, I can't see how anything in the waterpan is going to affect it.......heck, it doesn't even add moisture. I am going to use sand next time.......its just a thermal mass anyhooters


----------



## jbchoice1 (Aug 1, 2008)

doing apples would be okay, the juices would kinda be absorbed into the meat...  much like laying pineapple on ribs does.  I do that and it is great.  if you lay some toothpicks in between then it gets it up off the meat and then you can eat smoke pineapple too w/o risk of cross contamination.  kinda do it on the back half of the smoking though.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 1, 2008)

I put fresh herbs and lemon halves in my water pan while I'm smoking.  Not sure if it makes any difference but I do it every time.


----------

